# Dakota is 11yr old!



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dakota turns 11yr old sometime this week. He was given to me when he was 3yr old. The best thing ever given to me. I’ve lost the papers that had his birthday on it but I remember it was around the 4th of July. This has been a rough year for him with his losing the ability to walk from intervertebral disc disease, undergoing surgery for it in order to walk again AND accommodating an upstart puppy. But like the Energizer Bunny he keeps going & going. 

Happy Birthday Sweet Boy! 

Pic from his first night home. 










Recent pic from a day @ the beach.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dakota you beautiful boy


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

happy birthday to dakota!!!


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

:birthday: to you!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy 11th Birthday!!!! 

Adorable!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awww bless, Happy birthday sweetie..:wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:birthday: Dakota, may you breeze through many, many more. You are one handsome senior. :wub:


----------



## SableHaus (Jul 1, 2011)

What a hunk!!!! :birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy B-day Dakota from Daisy amd Lucky. Daisy is 11 too . He is a handsome boy.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a sweet face. Happy B-day Big Boy!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Dakota! Wishing many more happy and healthy years.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dakota says, thank you everyone for the happy birthday greetings. :laugh:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

He deserves every single one of them...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awww!!! Happy Birthday Mr. Dakota! handsome guy! may you have many more!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Too handsome.... I like the older men! Happy birthday!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday Dakota!!! Hope you had a great day.


----------

